# Flat no-roll sinker



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I stumbled across a nice 6-8 oz flat no role sinker mold and was wondering how many of you use them for the surf. I know most people use sputnik, pyramid, storm and hurricane sinkers (at least from what I have seen visually) They are supposedly made for strong/fast current situations.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*flat sinker*

I know they use them alot in Rivers catfishing and stuff ... suspose to not get hung up as bad ... flat kinda teardrop shaped ?


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Aerodynamics*

Cyg, I imagine the flat sinker would not cast as well as some of the others. I had a post on here the other day about claw sinkers and while I'll probably buy the mold I dont suspect they'll cast as well as a sputnik or pyramid. I think the claw and the flat sinkers would catch more air than the others, probably propeller or plane ? But I definitely think they would hold bottom well. Just my .02
:fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm trying to get some flat sinkers for tog fishing, never thought about surf... i found some on ebay but the prices were little too high.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Idea*

the idea behind the flat sinkers is they will drift in the river till it finds a little depression and then settles down into that ... then when you lift the water gets under it and picks it up so it doesn't snag ...... Read about them on Catfish1


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Flat bank Diamond Sinkers are good for
tog fishing. Their shape helps keep them 
from rolling around with the current.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The teardrop no-roll sinkers hold bottom a little better than a pyramid, but not as good as a sputnik, in a given weight.

I have used the 8 oz no-rolls at St Simons Pier a good bit where the current is very strong, and there's a bunch of structure on the bottom. 

They "settle in" nicely, and will usually "pull thru" any snags when retrieved. Just make sure and rig it with the small end on top.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Try these:

A Sinker Survey - includes drawing of diamond sinker
http://books.google.com/books?id=4M...TOES&sig=2-ieZsWY7i6w6fwl1Uv9d7HqOX4#PPA88,M1

Walking Sinker - (flat) - picture and description + others
http://www.cabelas.com/story-123/ross_fishweight_bg/212/Fishing%2Bweight%2Bbuyer%27s%2Bguide.shtml

Walking Sinker - another description of Walking Sinker + others
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.CFPage?&mode=article&objectID=29919&catID=&subcatID=0

Blue Heron


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

around here we call them frog tongues...


----------

